# Total newbie question here... Small quantities - Pima cotton? Bamboo?



## R92024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
Total newbie question here...
I have some designs I would like to get onto T-shirts.
The quality of the t-shirt material is important to me - I would prefer soft pima cotton, or maybe bamboo or hemp (or a mixture).
Initially, I would just like one or two samples printed, before committing to a larger order.
Any suggestions, please, as to how best to go about this?
One option, I guess, is for me to find and buy a few plain T-shirts, and then get the designs printed on them. Again, any suggestions?
Many thanks! 
Richard


----------

